# Suche VIPA-Library



## Maxl (5 Juli 2008)

Hallo Leute!

Bin grade dabei, erste Tests mit einer 315/SN von VIPA zu machen (echt feines Teil). Um nun eine projektierte Verbindungen mit dem integrierten CP343 verwenden zu können, bräuchte sich die Bausteine AG_SEND und AG_RECV. Laut VIPA-handbuch sind diese Teil der VIPA-Library, welche auf der CD drauf sind, die der CPU beiliegt.

Nun mein problem: da lag schlicht und einfach keine CD dabei.

Kann mir jemand die Library schnell und unkompliziert per E-Mail zuschicken?


Danke!

mfg Maxl


----------



## Sarek (5 Juli 2008)

ftp://ftp.vipa.de/support/library/Fx000011_V123.zip


----------



## Maxl (5 Juli 2008)

Danke!

So tief hatte ich mich am ftp-server noch nicht eingegraben.


----------



## zico (20 August 2008)

Hallo ,
bin auch momentan damit beschäftigt, eine Kommunikation mit der Vipa
aufzubauen und mir fehlen noch die passenden Fc5 & 6 .

Leider funzt der Link für die Library nicht mehr...

Kann mir jemand die Vipa library zukommen lassen. 
Danke


----------



## vollmi (20 August 2008)

zico schrieb:


> Hallo ,
> Kann mir jemand die Vipa library zukommen lassen.
> Danke



Schonmal Vipa angerufen?


----------



## vierlagig (20 August 2008)

zico schrieb:


> Leider funzt der Link für die Library nicht mehr...



richtig, weil es die version 1.23 nicht mehr gibt, aber die version 1.24 sollte es auch tun, oder?

ftp://ftp.vipa.de/support/library/Fx000011_V124.zip

[edit] für alle die später mal gucken, wenn es andere versionen geben sollte, einfach diesen link hier benuten: ftp://ftp.vipa.de/support/library/ [/edit]


----------



## Fierfighter (5 September 2008)

*Vipa 315 Sn*

Hallo Maxl

Kommst du über die MPI Schnittstelle auf den CP343-1??? Die Diagnosesoftware NCM von Step 7 kann den CP nicht finden !


Gruß Firefighter


----------



## Maxl (5 September 2008)

nein, das geht bei mir auch nicht


----------



## Fierfighter (5 September 2008)

*Vipa 315 Sn*

Ist ein riesen Problem, bin gerade mit dem VIPA Support dabei eine Lösung zu erarbeiten. 
Zur Zeit geht nur der Zugriff über Ethernet und das ist nicht praktikabel, wer ist auf der Baustelle mit Profibuss-Komponenten, schon mit Ethernet ausgerüstet????

Gruß Firefighter


----------



## Fierfighter (13 September 2008)

Hallo Maxl

Mit der 315SN kann man nicht über die MPI Schnittstelle auf den CP zugreifen. Ich bin nun auf die 314SC/DPM umgeschwenkt in Verbindung mit einem CP343-1 Lean von Siemens, LEIDER!!!


----------

